# Jimmy Savile Exposure ITV



## S63

Im curious to know if anyone watched this programme or has read the story and feels as disgusted as I do, not disgusted that Jimmy Savile may have committed sex crimes with under age girls but disgusted that these allegations are being brought forward that a dead man cannot defend.

It seems probable that he may have committed acts of gross indency judging by the number of collaborative testimonials but the fact is they can never be proved.

To me there are far more important questions to be asked.

1. Not a single complainant has come forward and spoken publicly until now because they "were too scared whilst he was alive" I can believe that of some but not every single one.

2. Why did the investigating journalist wait until after his death to start this enquiry?

3. Many imminent and high profile people working in the BBC claim to have known of his behaviour but chose to turn a blind eye including Esther Rantzen a high profile campaigner for child care for over thirty years. She broke down in tears in last nights show, worthy of an Oscar.

Without closure what benefit is this to the alleged victims? Being the cynic I am I'd wager there are £££s on offer from a part of the media.

The programme went out to nail Jimmy Savile and never questioned why those that knew would not come forward.

As I've said this is not about whether Jimmy Savile is innocent or guilty but about whether it is right to ask these questions now after his death. So please keep the comments on topic and decent.


----------



## Kerr

There has been question marks against him for a long long time. 

Dare I say it, but the type of behaviour alleged was more common and swept under the carpet in the olden days. 

The police had already investigated cases against him and didn't proceed due to lack of evidence. 

Now those investigations are being brought into question too. 

It does seem that many people knew there was lots of clear evidence, or at least too much smoke not to be a fire in there. 

I do think it is wrong that after he is dead that all these people have come out of nowhere. No doubt many will have genuine versions of events to tell, but there is going to be some weirdos jumping on the bandwagon. 

If there is clear evidence that crimes have been committed it should be held against Jimmy. 

I don't see the point in spending millions of pounds to investigate every case when he is already dead. 

However I wonder how many people were either willing to turn a blind eye or were in someway involved that could and should be held accountable too.


----------



## init6

I seem to recall a program a while back - possibly one of those Louis Theroux type programs - where Jimmy S said something along the lines of " If you publish that story it's the last thing you'll ever do". So I do suspect he had a lot of influence or power that may have prevented young girls from seeking legal redress. Might even just have been his cash.

I am a bit saddened that it has taken his death for all this to come out into the public, but no-one seems genuinely surprised. Wasn't aware of the Rantzen bit, but that is truly shocking given her high profile campaigns.


----------



## m1pui

I have to agree with you, it's not the best course to drag it all up after he's dead and no one's in a position to defend him.

What I said to my other half last night. I can maybe understand/believe the allegation that the BBC not investigating to save their own image, but don't honestly believe that if someone like News of the World got an inkling that there was this many "victims" out there they wouldn't have wasted a second going right into the depths of it all years ago.


----------



## S63

Sad that some have decided he is guilty and removing or defacing stuff.

Whatever he may have done it is fact that he worked tirelessly for charities raising large sums of money, those charities are now going to suffer as any lasting legacy has been wiped put overnight.


----------



## Tips

When Louis Met Jimmy documentary.


----------



## Kerr

Just watched the Louis Theroux documentary back.

I see in the last few minutes Louis questions him on why he says he hates children.

A little odd that you have to claim to hate children just to try and deflect rumours of being a paedophile. 

The programme wasn't as weird as I had in my memory.

I do think he thinks he is entitled to do anything. Certain comments were made and I didn't feel there was any humour in them.

Certainly an odd man.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Well words can't describe how disgusted i am with what may have gone on.


----------



## S63

I have asked that his be kept on topic and decent, the humour isn't that bad but I just know how this will descend and will regret posting the thread.


----------



## -Kev-

any chance people can lay off with the sick 'jokes' and keep this on topic please?..
some people really need to think before they post..


----------



## S63

-Kev- said:


> any chance people can lay off with the sick 'jokes' and keep this on topic please?..
> some people really need to think before they post..


Quite happy for you to delete or close it Kev, seems impossible to have a serious discussion on a serious subject without school boy humour.


----------



## -Kev-

tbh, i probably would've closed this already but this isn't one of my sections so i'll get one of the other guys to sort it


----------



## 182_Blue

Tidied up, now please let's try keep on topic.


----------



## shonajoy

I think i was shocked by this too, am just about to watch the documentary. But I do also think (of course wrongly) that things like that we're deemed more acceptable in those days- look at all the sad stories from children's homes coming out now, and I myself was nearly assaulted by the local shop owner and didn't tell my mum because you feel like you did something wrong. I did stand up for myself and didn't let him but I know of other friends who were assaulted and given sweets.


----------



## R7KY D

Sir Jim is dead , No amount of any investigation is either going to prove he did or he didn't , The only person who could stand in a court is dead and 6 feet in the ground , He wasn't exactly a king or head of state who in reality probably are untouchable , He was a bloody TV personality 

Anyway he's not exactly in a positon to defend himself , The alleged "victims" can cook up whatever story they want and totally vilify the man . Shame 

The man is dead ffs

Whatever next .......Bruce Forsyth ?


----------



## shonajoy

Alleged victims aren't going to get compensation I assume because savile is dead so cannot be tried- so I wonder what the motivation for "making up" stories of abuse would be.


----------



## Kerr

shonajoy said:


> Alleged victims aren't going to get compensation I assume because savile is dead so cannot be tried- so I wonder what the motivation for "making up" stories of abuse would be.


If it is proven, I would imagine the people would be entitled to criminal injury compensation.

The compensation for rape I think is £11,000, also you do wonder how many will sell their stories to tabloid paper and the like too.

Lots of people will do anything for money. Hopefully any concerning cases aren't lost behind money grabbers and attention seekers.

You can guess The Sun will have plenty of exclusives lined up.


----------



## Bero

S63 said:


> Sad that some have decided he is guilty and removing or defacing stuff.
> 
> *Whatever he may have done* it is fact that he worked tirelessly for charities raising large sums of money, those charities are now going to suffer as any lasting legacy has been wiped put overnight.


Careful, doing charity work does not give you carte blanche to do whatever you want.....including molesting children.

If someone was doing inappropriate things to your granddaughter and people said 'well, you know he's not a bad guy, he's raised a lot of money for charity, lets leave him alone, it will save the charities suffering too'.

Obviously he has not been found guilty and should not be assumed so. But if his legacy is being the face of a charity after doing wildly inappropriate things for years that makes him more despicable! You can't blame the victims for that!

As a matter of interest how are charities going to suffer?



Kerr said:


> If it is proven, I would imagine the people would be entitled to criminal injury compensation.
> 
> The compensation for rape I think is £11,000, also you do wonder how many will sell their stories to tabloid paper and the like too.
> 
> Lots of people will do anything for money. Hopefully any concerning cases aren't lost behind money grabbers and attention seekers.
> 
> You can guess The Sun will have plenty of exclusives lined up.


I don't think so, are there other cases of people being found guilty of sexual, or other criminal offences after death? Not that i'm aware of....but could be wrong.

p.s. i've not actually watched it yet as i was out the country.


----------



## S63

Bero said:


> Careful, doing charity work does not give you carte blanche to do whatever you want.....including molesting children.
> 
> If someone was doing inappropriate things to your granddaughter and people said 'well, you know he's not a bad guy, he's raised a lot of money for charity, lets leave him alone, it will save the charities suffering too'.
> 
> Obviously he has not been found guilty and should not be assumed so. But if his legacy is being the face of a charity after doing wildly inappropriate things for years that makes him more despicable! You can't blame the victims for that!
> 
> As a matter of interest how are charities going to suffer?


I was not suggesting for one moment that his charity work entitled him to be unquestionable or above the law, just saying who may become the victims in this exposure.

Two places he gave much support to were Stoke Mandeville and a Hospice in Tring, both wholly dependent on donations, there are sure to be some that decide to direct their donations elsewhere.


----------



## S63

Bero said:


> I don't think so, are there other cases of people being found guilty of sexual, or other criminal offences after death? Not that i'm aware of....but could be wrong.
> 
> p.s. i've not actually watched it yet as i was out the country.


Hitler was never prosecuted after his death.


----------



## kh904

I didn't see the programme, so I can't comment specifically.

There are tow points that I wanted to discuss:

1. He is not alive to defend himself, so I understand why some people are upset & angry about that, as anyone can say anything they like and tarnish someone's memory. 
However, if there is any evidence of criminal wrongdoing then imo it does need to be looked at, so 1. the truth is exposed and the victims do get some sort of relief/justice 2. Lessons can be learned going forward.

2. People are asking why the victims are only speaking up now after he's dead. Well as i understand, some did report it but the relevant authorities didn't take it further for whatever reason (maybe not enough evidence). Also people who abuse target vunnerable victims, often it's not just physical but a mental & emotional control. Very much how many abuses happen within the family home, it's very difficult for a young person/child to speak up on such a massive issue.
Also you have to imagine the kind of power these people have, either money, position or status (politician's, priests, family members, celebs etc), so there is some protection for them.

You only have to look a little bit deeper and realise that these sicko's are a lot more in the upper levels of society, and appear to be looked up to!

Quincy Jones (producer of Michael Jacksons Off The Wall, Thriller & Bad) is 'allegded' to have run sex rings in Hollywood, US Presidents had rent boys sent in the White House (this was actually reported!), etc etc.
Even 2Pac made a statement & stated Quincy Jones asked him to perform an sex act on him (he was engaged to Jone's daughter at the time).

Also has anyone looked into the Corey Fieldman (one of the Goonies actor) story? He says he & another child film star (Corey Hain???) was molested by a big name Hollyowood producer. The other Corey committed suicide, and Fieldman wouldn't say who the producer was because he is too scared!






We only have to look at the recent Hillsborough revelations to see how things have been systematically covered up!


----------



## S63

If Savile is ever found guilty then all those in the know that kept quiet to protect their jobs should be charged with perverting the course of justice.


----------



## herbiedacious

S63 said:


> Sad that some have decided he is guilty and removing or defacing stuff.
> 
> Whatever he may have done it is fact that he worked tirelessly for charities raising large sums of money, those charities are now going to suffer as any lasting legacy has been wiped put overnight.


 Good point, he was one of the few who actually WORKED for charities, unlike many highly paid celebs who contribute to charity because of the massive tax benefits.
Allthough he gave me the creeps when he was alive , l will always be impressed with how much of his time he put into his charitable works.


----------



## DampDog

Unfortunately you only have to see the news headlines concerning "April Jones" to realise that sexual predators do lie in wait for the easy targets.

While I hold with the view of innocent until proven guilty, rumours have followed Jimmy Saville for many years and some of those have already been pursued and dropped over the years.

Joe public are certainly opportunistic if the get a sniff of "easy money" but I just have my suspicions that in this case the is no smoke without fire.

I seem to remember a story about one of the Nolan sisters being approached by Jmmy in her teens. Though I doubt that since the bloke is already dead and gone the truth with never be known or proved either way.


----------



## andy665

Am I alone in not being surprised - I always thought he was very strange

Whilst I respect what he did for charities it does not give him or anyone else any right to do what he did (if indeed he did)

Perhaps his work for charity was in some weird way his way of making amends for what he did / was doing


----------



## ArcticVXR

More scandal for the BBC as someone is now saying they saw Rod Hull fisting a young bird !


----------



## kh904

andy665 said:


> Am I alone in not being surprised - I always thought he was very strange
> 
> Whilst I respect what he did for charities it does not give him or anyone else any right to do what he did (if indeed he did)
> 
> *Perhaps his work for charity was in some weird way his way of making amends for what he did / was doing*


Or his charity work gave him the perfect opportunity for picking victims (IF he was guilty)! 
There are 'rumours' that he was into necrophilia too. Some has said that he paid money to get access to a mortuary? or something like that - I have to add I have no idea if that's true or not!
There is evidence however that he lied about never visiting a particular childrens home - there's a photo of him posing there (again this only means that he wasn't telling the truth & he was there, not that he's done anything else).


----------



## init6

Tips said:


> When Louis Met Jimmy documentary.


Ok, 48 minutes later and that's not the documentary I was referring to. Interesting to watch again in light of the accusations though.


----------



## DampDog

Apparently the police now have 120 lines of enquiry open investigating JS..


----------



## gordonpuk

Compo central just opened.


----------



## DampDog

No wonder he was always sitting down in that arm chair, must have been knackered if they're all true..


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Dead or Alive !


----------



## Kerr

His family don't seem to be putting up any fight which isn't a natural reaction. 

The more I hear, the more I think the allegations are clear cut.


----------



## The Cueball

I do find it odd they (his family) have ordered the removal of his headstone...

The headstone, which was inscribed with the epitaph "It Was Good While It Lasted"

Although, I'm firmly an innocent until proven guilty and not by media circus kind of guy…


----------



## gordonpuk

^^
Before it was desecrated I expect.


----------



## The Cueball

gordonpuk said:


> ^^
> Before it was desecrated I expect.


maybe, but then the police are charged with catching the idiots that do that kind of thing...

Again... he is still an innocent man (at this time), so technically, there should be no need...

I find it a shame that so many people are quick to jump on bandwagons without the truth being known... so many quick to drop down and join the masses with no proof.

:thumb:


----------



## gordonpuk

^^
Police catch people Pfft!

I think the investigation will be more in to the culture of Omerta at the BBC


----------



## AllenF

K call me stupid here but
A why leave it so long to say anything..
B why wait until he is dead
C what are they going to do if they "are" true. 
Let sleeping or rather dead dogs lay is my attitude
They are only after money and will probably get it from our increased license fee because he cant answer his case
On top of that what about the statute of limitations here 
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gordonpuk

July 2000 The Guardian

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2000/jul/21/internetnews.theguardian

Google it you'll find the fake 'out take' that now rings true

http://thejohnfleming.wordpress.com/2012/10/03/jimmy-savile-the-birth-of-a-paedophile-hoax-on-have-i-got-news-for-you/


----------



## Glaschu

Esther Rantzen is on her high horse about this now, she was conspicuously quiet whilst it was going on though, despite working at the BBC and admitting to having heard "Green Room Gossip" naming names at the time.


----------



## S63

I'm finding this story more scary by the day. Savile has been found guilty by media and public perception, the chances are he is but I do wish to live in a country that stands by the old adage innocent to proven guilty. If this becomes acceptable how long before a completely innocent deceased person gets the same treatment.

One could argue he wasn't of sound mind and body, those in the Beeb including Rantzen who one would hope as a leading light for children's safety did have all their faculties should be bought to book for remaining silent for many many years, in my eyes they are just as guilty.


----------



## rob750

Surely the whole point is while Saville cannot be prosecuted those surviving who either procured the children or took part can


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Justice for the victims at last.


----------



## DampDog

Does anyone else find it shocking that apparently scores either knew of or suspected child abuse for years and yet said nothing? Or worse said something and had it ignored..

Very very strange is that not only has his grave stone been removed by the family, it's been destroyed?? That's just odd..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19923972


----------



## slineclean

DampDog said:


> Does anyone else find it shocking that apparently scores either knew of or suspected child abuse for years and yet said nothing? Or worse said something and had it ignored..
> 
> Very very strange is that not only has his grave stone been removed by the family, it's been destroyed?? That's just odd..
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19923972


Very true! , I know the likes of you and my voice would just be ignored ( like some of the poor girls involved ) but powers that be or know celebs should hang their heads in shame . Just has guilty


----------



## S63

Dj.xray said:


> Justice for the victims at last.


What justice? The man is dead,cannot be found guilty and cannot be punished, if any of these victims wanted justice then they should have come forward whilst he was alive to answer the charges.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

S63 said:


> What justice? The man is dead,cannot be found guilty and cannot be punished, if any of these victims wanted justice then they should have come forward whilst he was alive to answer the charges.


Why. because of fear.that's why they never said anything who would believe them.i can't believe people are still cynical even now.but i'm not.


----------



## DampDog

Dj.xray said:


> Why. because of fear.that's why they never said anything who would believe them.i can't believe people are still cynical even now.but i'm not.


Fear and greed on the part of those making money out of his notoriety. He's been a cash cow for the BBC and others. The sheer amount of people who appeared to "know" or "heard" somthing over the years is scary.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

@dampdog,could not agree with you more it's disgusting to think of all the people who turned a blind eye knowing full well what was going on,let's hope the investigation weeds out each and every one of them,they should hold their heads in shame.


----------



## DampDog

To be honest I didn't want to jump on the trial by media bandwagon. But having listened to and read some of the accounts they are very compelling. Even more disturbing it appears to have been known about and accepted by many. It may well be that several more people are complicit and may possibly be bought to book.

Very sad and very disturbing.


----------



## S63

Dj.xray said:


> @dampdog,could not agree with you more it's disgusting to think of all the people who turned a blind eye knowing full well what was going on,let's hope the investigation weeds out each and every one of them,they should hold their heads in shame.


What is so surprising is those of a high profile are so ready to come forward now and admit to know of these sordid acts and in essence admitting their guilt of a cover up, they may live to regret their rather belated admissions, I do hope so.


----------



## kh904

I don't really know the legalities, but if you start making accusations as serious as these while he was alive, you open yourself to libel & slander without proof, so you have to bear that in mind!

If you want another cover up i'd suggest people look up the Hollie Greig case:

http://holliegreig.info/






I believe Savile was well protected from the establishment (police, bbc, royals, the krays etc) from what i've read. No way was he acting alone, ths is just the tip of the iceberg imo


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Looks like arrests are imminent now.the bbc investigating itself is ridiculous though.should be an independent enquiry for true justice for the victims.this get's more shocking by the day.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Who next? Biggins?

There must be loads of it about in the tv/celebrity world. Particularly so during the Jimmy Saville era. Bet theres plenty of celebs looking over their shoulder lately.


----------



## The Cueball

Am I the only one that finds this whole JS and the BBC very distasteful and completely unscrupulous?!?!?!

The guy is still innocent until proven guilty (I'm sure that is how it works), yet we now have a director of the BBC - who was nothing to do with it when the alleged stuff was going on, facing questions about it from a group of MPs???

Not exactly the salt of the earth, always tell the truth, nothing to hide sorts of people!!! people in glass houses and all that jazz.... 

What the h£ll is going on with this country that this type of thing is acceptable, as well as I seem to have noticed that all "allegedly" seems to have been dropped from any written stories about JS…

I feel this is 100% trial by media

100% trial by a bunch of crooks

Should these people even be having these sorts of talks when a police investigation is going on, never mind allowing more media to “investigate” and stir the pot even more…

Oh, and while I mention pot… everyone heard that the lawyers representing the “victims” are getting ready to sue the BBC, and several other departments all funded by us – the tax payer…

Not about money, it’s all about getting justice… yeah right!

/rant

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## S63

I initially thought the same as you Cuey i.e. "innocent til proven guilty", however with the overwhelming number of stories coming through and many very sad given the victims circumstances when they were young and vunerable I cannot believe there is now any doubt as to whether Savile was innocent or not. Sure some will seek to gain financially but for many like a lady called Karin whos interview was broadcast Monday night for the first time it may bring closure and some peace of mind.

There is so much more to come and I hope all those exposed for "covering up" these crimes are brought to book.


----------



## m1pui

LeadFarmer said:


> Who next? Biggins?
> 
> There must be loads of it about in the tv/celebrity world. Particularly so during the Jimmy Saville era. Bet theres plenty of celebs looking over their shoulder lately.


Whether consensual or not, of course it would've been. I think I said in this or the other thread, Priscilla was only 14 when she first got together with Elvis and he was about 24.



The Cueball said:


> Am I the only one that finds this whole JS and the BBC very distasteful and completely unscrupulous?!?!?!
> 
> The guy is still innocent until proven guilty (I'm sure that is how it works), yet we now have a director of the BBC - who was nothing to do with it when the alleged stuff was going on, facing questions about it from a group of MPs???
> 
> Not exactly the salt of the earth, always tell the truth, nothing to hide sorts of people!!! people in glass houses and all that jazz....


Completely agree with all of your post (even the bit I cut to save space lol).

RE: The BBC director. I think I heard on the radio that what he's being dragged in for is because, after JS's death, he chose to air the tribute programmes and not air a similar documentary/story to what is coming out now. Something like that anyway.

TBF, I think he's very right in that decision. It should be the justice system to investigate and validate the story before the public/media make their decision. Any documentary or newspaper report will be slanted in favour of what the producer/researcher believes or, worse still, makes better reading and viewing figures.

I'm not for one minute saying JS is innocent, but as you said innocent until proven guilty. And if these reporters and the public who already say he's absolutely guilty from what we think and have read in the papers, then why aren't we all judges in the high courts.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The mind boggles??????!!!.


----------



## Hasan1

Sorry if this sounds bad but the guy is dead what justice is anyone going to get now if it really did happen.


----------



## Glaschu

Hasan1 said:


> Sorry if this sounds bad but the guy is dead what justice is anyone going to get now if it really did happen.


Where there's blame, there's a claim


----------



## init6

You can't libel the dead so the papers will have a field day with this. Of course if we all stopped buying the papers...


----------



## Glaschu

Now there are mutterings of not only a paedophile ring at the BBC, but one involving 10 Downing St....

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...o-10-mp-tom-watson-demands-probe-8224702.html


----------



## DampDog

The Cueball said:


> Am I the only one that finds this whole JS and the BBC very distasteful and completely unscrupulous?!?!?!
> 
> The guy is still innocent until proven guilty (I'm sure that is how it works), yet we now have a director of the BBC - who was nothing to do with it when the alleged stuff was going on, facing questions about it from a group of MPs???


I think the at the moment the reason questions are being asked of the BBC is that they appear to have "chosen" to ignore warnings from one of there own, And purvey the "good ole JS" of old persona, instead of airing a program that may have cast doubts, but more importantly screwed up the Xmas tele schedule. Nothing to do with past allegations (as yet, but MP's have blurred the line)

The more I read about this the more disturbing it appears.

I'll stick an "Allegedly" up front I'm not typing it umpteen times.

His employers knew.. If they didn't know 100% there had been rumours for decades.

He'd already been investigated by the police (several times) only for the investigations to be dropped.

People within the Charity and Hospitals, appear to have been aware of his errant behaviour for years.

Even his "Gofor" of many years knew.

While I agree "Trial by media" initially throws up a fog of half truths and speculation. It would appear that had the speculation not come from the media nothing may have "come out" at all. I'm sure as the fog clears the truth will out (though it may take longer) and in this case had it not been for the media foray ole JS would not have been exposed as the predatory paedophile he appears to have been.

As for all the people coming forwards there are quite possibly some simply chasing "cash". It's also so possible that a number of them have even been intimidated or afraid/ashamed to come forwards. JS has been a cash cow for quite a few organisations and charities, if they've not actively protected him, they've certainly been reluctant to point the finger. At worst they've "covered up" which is disgusting on every level.


----------



## kh904

Glaschu said:


> Now there are mutterings of not only a paedophile ring at the BBC, but one involving 10 Downing St....
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...o-10-mp-tom-watson-demands-probe-8224702.html


Well a certain 'someone' that i've often mentioned before wrote in his books & said publicly that George HW Bush, Ted Heath, and various other politicians (Gordon Brown had links with the Dunblane massacre) are paedophiles, along with many many more high powered people like members of the Royal family!

He also said a while back the Jimmy Saville was into necrophilia, and that looks increasingly like it's true.

People like Jimmy Saville & the Krays were 'brokers/agents' finding victims and then passing them on to paedophile rings very high up in society positions!

I must add that's not my accusations, that's what i read & heard!

http://www.tpuc.org/node/34

The list of MP's at the bottom!!!!

http://www.davidicke.com/articles/child-abuse-mainmenu-74/30693-scottish-paedophile-ring-exposed

Interesting reading IF true!


----------



## The Cueball

DampDog said:


> He'd already been investigated by the police (several times) only for the investigations to be dropped.


Doesn't that tell everyone something then!??!!?



At the end of the day, I'm not saying he is innocent or guilty, I'm just not happy with it all over the news every minute, and no MP's (of all people) questioning others like they are the holy bastion of morality and goodness...

They should be getting their own corrupt people in line and working to sort the country out, not trying to get laughs out of mocking a BBC worker...

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog

The Cueball said:


> Doesn't that tell everyone something then!??!!?


Be honest you can read into that what you like. He's innocent, the police didn't do their job, they were bought off, he's had a good word from on high.

I just take the view there's no smoke without fire, especially if the smoke keeps appearing.

I totally agree with innocent until proven guilty. That said from what I've read the scales are already beginning to tip. (simply from the number of allegations)



The Cueball said:


> At the end of the day, I'm not saying he is innocent or guilty, I'm just not happy with it all over the news every minute, and no MP's (of all people) questioning others like they are the holy bastion of morality and goodness...
> 
> They should be getting their own corrupt people in line and working to sort the country out, not trying to get laughs out of mocking a BBC worker...
> 
> :thumb:


Agreed, as always MP's are climbing on the bandwagon for no other reason that to futher their nasty little careers.


----------



## Glaschu

kh904 said:


> Well a certain 'someone' that i've often mentioned before wrote in his books & said publicly that George HW Bush, Ted Heath, and various other politicians (Gordon Brown had links with the Dunblane massacre) are paedophiles, along with many many more high powered people like members of the Royal family!
> 
> He also said a while back the Jimmy Saville was into necrophilia, and that looks increasingly like it's true.
> 
> People like Jimmy Saville & the Krays were 'brokers/agents' finding victims and then passing them on to paedophile rings very high up in society positions!
> 
> I must add that's not my accusations, that's what i read & heard!
> 
> http://www.tpuc.org/node/34
> 
> The list of MP's at the bottom!!!!
> 
> http://www.davidicke.com/articles/child-abuse-mainmenu-74/30693-scottish-paedophile-ring-exposed
> 
> Interesting reading IF true!


Ah yes, David Icke......

http://www.davidicke.com/forum/showpost.php?p=986311&postcount=1

:lol:


----------



## kh904

I wouldn't dismiss everything he says though!


----------



## Kerr

Jimmy's nephew put out what seems a good statement today. 

The families actions and now their words seem to be accepting they know the truth. 

I hope no anger is shown to the nephew now he has broken the silence.


----------



## Glaschu

Kerr said:


> Jimmy's nephew put out what seems a good statement today.
> 
> The families actions and now their words seem to be accepting they know the truth.
> 
> I hope no anger is shown to the nephew now he has broken the silence.


His relatives have been selling their stories since this broke.


----------



## Kerr

:lol:


Glaschu said:


> His relatives have been selling their stories since this broke.


I must read the wrong papers. :lol:


----------



## Glaschu

Kerr said:


> :lol:
> 
> I must read the wrong papers. :lol:


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...parties-Nephew-tells-childhood-stolen-13.html


----------



## bigmc

Take the daily wail with a large pinch of salt though...


----------



## Glaschu

bigmc said:


> Take the daily wail with a large pinch of salt though...


Agreed, equally you need to view the tales of the family members who claimed they knew nothing and probably a good few of the "victims" with similar condiment-measuring suspicion...


----------



## Laurie.J.M

gordonpuk said:


> July 2000 The Guardian
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2000/jul/21/internetnews.theguardian
> 
> Google it you'll find the fake 'out take' that now rings true
> 
> http://thejohnfleming.wordpress.com/2012/10/03/jimmy-savile-the-birth-of-a-paedophile-hoax-on-have-i-got-news-for-you/


They showed the outtake in the first episode of this series.


----------



## DampDog

Apparently Freddie Star, has just be arrested for questioning. So that's another "Celeb" in the frame..


----------



## slineclean

Yes just heard it , wonder whos next!


----------



## Glaschu

DampDog said:


> Apparently Freddie Star, has just be arrested for questioning. So that's another "Celeb" in the frame..


Cue for another Sun headline......


----------



## AllenF

Mmmm 
I dont think they are going to prosecute jimmy savile for some reason.
But i cant put my finger on why.


----------



## R7KY D

Just watched the HIGNFY with Jimmy on it , Jesus !!! With hindsight some of the things he said on the show :doublesho


----------



## Laurie.J.M

R7KY D said:


> Just watched the HIGNFY with Jimmy on it , Jesus !!! With hindsight some of the things he said on the show :doublesho


HIGNFY featuring Jimmy Saville

To make it simple:

9:35 - 10:30 :doublesho.
20:10 - 21:20 :doublesho


----------



## Bero

Glaschu said:


> Cue for another Sun headline......


The Cueball?!?! Surly not! :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Breaking News:

Cueball is Bald!


I can see a newspaper like the sun all over that one TBH....

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DampDog

The Cueball said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> Cueball is Bald!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Cough.. Allegedly..


----------



## kh904

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/354945/Sex-abuse-is-guilty-secret


----------



## Rickyboy

Oops.


----------



## S63

Rickyboy said:


> Music Trivia.
> 
> Apparently when Savile was working at Top Of The Pops he introduced Cream to The Small Faces.


Not funny at all


----------



## Rickyboy

Oopsy.


----------



## S63

Rickyboy said:


> Hmmmm, it kind of is though.


Well, if you find humour in pedophilia, one of the most awful of crimes so be it. Would have been better to stick it in the private section so you don't get grumpy old gits like me having a moan. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc

It may not be funny but people are going to make jokes about everything so deal with it or don't read anything about anything.


----------



## S63

bigmc said:


> It may not be funny but people are going to make jokes about everything so deal with it or don't read anything about anything.


If I didn't "read anything about anything" then my life experience would be all the poorer for it. Yes, plenty enjoy making jokes about such things and as you agree, maybe not funny so all I say for the sake of DWs reputation, stick it in the private section.


----------



## martvw

All gone sorry if i upset anyone


----------



## R7KY D

FFS put the jokes in the right place


----------



## Rickyboy

Oopsyer.


----------



## Rickyboy

S63 said:


> Guess I was Naive to have started this thread and even more so when my last sentence read: "So please keep the comments on topic and decent."
> 
> If you wish to make this kind of comment stick it elsewhere or delete it.


Crikey, I didn't actually see that you had asked this in your original post. More than happy to delete now that I've seen it. Mucho apologies.


----------



## Kiashuma

Someone else dragged into this now

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-20336798


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The moral of this story would be read the thread from the beginning


----------



## Glaschu

Kiashuma said:


> Someone else dragged into this now
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-20336798


I feel sorry for the poor sod who has to find reruns of TOTP that they can still show...


----------



## CARPCRAZY

sick man ;(


----------

